# is anyone else noticing a theme?



## spiffybeth (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## ScottS (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, i thought the theme was going to be, "beer makes you happy" but then i saw the little kid and you totally lost me.:greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 3, 2008)

each photo has a human being in?


----------



## Helen B (Jan 3, 2008)

You work for a short-sighted underwater dentist who often injects superglue instead of novocaine?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 3, 2008)

Helen B said:


> You work for a short-sighted underwater dentist who often injects superglue instead of novocaine?


 
that MUST be it ......:crazy:


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 3, 2008)

Drunk idiots?

*Runs away and hide*


----------



## kundalini (Jan 3, 2008)

mouth agape


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 3, 2008)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream?


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 3, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> each photo has a human being in?



that's EXACTLY the theme i was going for! :hail:



Helen B said:


> You work for a short-sighted underwater dentist who often injects superglue instead of novocaine?



lol



The Phototron said:


> Drunk idiots?
> 
> *Runs away and hide*



lol



kundalini said:


> mouth agape



and even so, i love the pictures anyway!!!!



Kazoo said:


> I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream?



are you sharing the ice cream?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 3, 2008)

Ice cream!?! I love ice cream! 

wanna share?


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 3, 2008)

lol, no. i dont actually eat ice cream. 

 sorry.


----------



## guppyman (Jan 4, 2008)

Theme...

'my mouth stinks' LOL


----------

